# FOTD catch-up: 06-01 pseudo-punky



## bjorne_again (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey everyone. I just wanted to thank everyone for their well-wishes in my last FOTD post, it really meant a lot to me to have everyone reach out like that, and i'm sorry i didn't get to respond to everyone personally to thank them. Anyway, it seems the prayers and good vibes did their job: my mother is recovering from her surgery well and starts chemo in about a week and a half. The best news we've received is that her bone and cat scans came back clear, which means they didn't find anything anywhere else (no spreading outside the lymph area!). this is great news, but there's still a possibility of small growths elsewhere in the body that the cat scan resolution was not high enough to see, which is why we have the chemo and radiation. anyway, just wanted to keep everyone updated. thank you so much for everything, it meant so much to me for you guys to do that. you made me cry!

SO. here's a FOTD i did in the beginning of june. i was going for something a little edgy and punky, but still wearable in public without me looking like a freak - i always am trying to find a way to tread that line, but i think it always ends up less edgy than i like. oh well. I still loved the way this looked. I think i always love my looks 10x more when i use false lashes!





































i love how this one really shows the shape i was trying to create:










close-ups:
unfortunately, since i was re-using these lashes, there is residual pale metallic shadow on them from some other look that i couldn't seem to mask so it doesn't look as perfectly clean as i'd like, but overall, i think it was ok.















i love this one... it shows how luminescent that pale yellow on the lid was, and it shows the shape well, too, i think.





Face:
EM foundation golden fair, fair neutral + finishing dust
EM sunlight + multi-tasking concealer
MAC fleurry blush + Pearl Blossom BP + BeneFit Georgia blush, i think
BeneFit High Beam on cheeks, chin

Eyes:
BeneFit LemonAid as base
MAC shell CCB
Revlon shimmery yellow e/s
MAC gold dusk pig on centre of lid
MUFE #92 on outter lid
MAC electro sky e/s (blue) winged out kinda
MAC melody e/s blended out past electro sky
MAC blacktrack f/s
Quo # 804 lashes

Lips:
I don't really remember. Probably Fashion Pack, Style it Up, Real doll, or some mix of colours like those.

thanks again guys for the good vibes... i feel a lot better now!


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 2, 2007)

.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Nov 2, 2007)

holy....WOW!!! I'M SPEECHLESS!! it looks so awesome! can you PLEASE do a tut for this look?! pretty please?!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2007)

i am soo glad that your mom is clear now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for updating us!
you look amazing as always!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 2, 2007)

I am like drooling over this!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 2, 2007)

I love this. Thanks for posting it. You look great!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2007)

h o t!
ur so photogenic!

glad to hear ur mum is doing well!! i didn't know such a thing was going on, but I'm glad things are looking up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. i got the job! teehehe


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 2, 2007)

So happy to hear about your mother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is just gorgeous as always!  I love the color combo you used!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2007)

you are amazing!


----------



## Saints (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to hear about the good results for your mom, and the makeup looks cool! I love the shape and colour combo.


----------



## Briar (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, your eyes are amazing!

Best of luck to your Mom for a continued recovery and wellness.


----------



## moustibeil (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm always amazed at your FOTD! You're really good! And you have a skin to die for!!!!


----------



## DorothyLove (Nov 2, 2007)

flawless. youre amazing!


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

Very prismatic. I dig it...alot.


----------



## KTB (Nov 2, 2007)

A tut for this would be amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 2, 2007)

My god you are amazing!


----------



## jlowe86 (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW!!!!  Definitely stealing this!!! You look amazing!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so lovin' those lashes.... and colour combo & blendings are awesome!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2007)

That is just fantastic news about your mom!! I pray that things will keep looking up from here!!

Your looks always absolutely AMAZE me!! I never know the words to express to you the talent i see that you have!! You are so unique & creative... & beautiful to boot


----------



## pichima (Nov 2, 2007)

glad to know the results for your mum were positive, 


this look is just AMAZING AMAAAAAAAZIIIIIING


You're one of my favourites, had I told you b4??
^^

xx


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 2, 2007)

very smooth blending-love it!!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, amazing! These colors really pop, and your skin is flawless.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 2, 2007)

You are definitely one of the girls here I am going to look up to for make-up inspirations. You just rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm glad to hear that about your mother. It's really really hard when your mom is having a hard time and I completely understand.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope she stays cancer free.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow your blending is amazing.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2007)

Love those colors on you!  Great look!  I'm so happy to hear that your mom got a bit of good news.  I wish her a speedy recovery.  Hang in there.  We're here if you need us.


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

I love it, you look fantastic.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm so happy for your mom!

I don't know how you do it but EVERY FOTD I always leave the post going 'wow.'


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 3, 2007)

u r absolutely gorgeous hun, i am in awe of seriously of ur makeup skills, and i pray for ur family in ur hard times, i hope all goes well hun


----------



## lazytolove (Nov 3, 2007)

oh jeez... you look amazing... i love it so much <3


----------



## prsfynestmami (Nov 3, 2007)

this is gorgeous; thx for posting!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 3, 2007)

i lub joo serena 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  prayers and love from me to your mom, and a  (((HUG))) to you


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 3, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Nov 3, 2007)

this is GORGEOUS! and can i please steal your perfect eyebrows?!


----------



## Julzie (Nov 3, 2007)

Yay about the news for your mum. Things will look up from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the colour combination and how you can pull it off so effortlessly!


----------



## Jot (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad your mum is better. You are so beautiful and talented


----------



## Dana72 (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing!!!! love it


----------



## lsperry (Nov 3, 2007)

Very pretty and creative....


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update, glad to hear the tests came out clear. Still sending good vibes to you and your mum....

Btw this is a fantastic look - I would love for you to do a makeover on me


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 4, 2007)

wow, this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your mom is getting better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This look is amazing! I always love your posts! You're such an inspiration!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 5, 2007)

I love this!!!!!! I love everything you do, haha. I'm really happy to hear that your mom is doing well!


----------



## hnich (Nov 5, 2007)

I love the colors, the shape..everything!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Nov 5, 2007)

gorgeous!!!! love the golds as well...


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 5, 2007)

this is amazing. 
i love it.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing~! You're so pretty! 

I love the colors!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 8, 2007)

Your FOTD's are so inspiring. Super hot look!


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2007)

Marvellous ! I love your rainbows at the outer corners.  Thats sooo CREATIVE !


----------



## little teaser (Nov 8, 2007)

awsome!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## RaynelleM (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen some of your looks on Facebook too and I have to say they are always gorgeous & inspiring!!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Nov 8, 2007)

This looks amazing! How can I create the shape on the outer eye?


----------



## Dimplez819 (Nov 8, 2007)

Love the colors!!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 8, 2007)

whoaaaa!! everything looks perfect =D placement, blending, colors.. EVERYTHING! this is great


----------



## snowkei (Nov 8, 2007)

gosh I love this look!!!stare at the pics over 5 min!!!!


----------



## faifai (Nov 8, 2007)

your work is just stunning!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 8, 2007)

Niiiiice :]]]


----------



## meiming (Nov 8, 2007)

Good to hear about your mom and this look is just stunning! So eye catching (in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Yes, I agree with others, tut please!

You're beautiful girl!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2007)

wow... itlooks airbrushed on. thats flawless


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 9, 2007)

very creative.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

i love this!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 10, 2007)

so gotta try this....looks gorgeous!


----------



## Suzyn (Nov 20, 2007)

Im absolutely in LOVE with this!


----------



## Britikitty (Nov 20, 2007)

You are SO talented, and always look beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Many positive thoughts to your mum! I hope she recovers quickly and gets the all-clear.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 21, 2007)

So beautiful! I love the shape of it too!


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm so glad your mom is doing better!

&& I LOVE the makeup!!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 21, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## kiluna (Nov 21, 2007)

that looks great!!


----------



## mslips (Nov 21, 2007)

this is so damn awesome


----------



## BohemianSheila (Nov 28, 2007)

I've always loved this one - and you make me want Gold Dusk (which I have plenty of) but it doesn't look the same on me.


----------

